# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Яхве́ YHWH - имя Бога?

## caitania das

встречается ли Яхве́ YHWH где-нибудь в ведической литературе? так как по идее веды родоначальники всех религий то там должно быть описание всех религий.
может Яхве́ это искажённое имя какого-то полубога? или демона? или человека?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Не встречается.




> веды родоначальники всех религий


Откуда Вы это взяли? Например, все современные авраамические религии не имеют никакого отношения к Ведам. Хотя идеи, конечно, могут быть одинаковыми, но источник у современных религий другой.

----------


## caitania das

> Не встречается.
> 
> 
> 
> Откуда Вы это взяли? Например, все современные авраамические религии не имеют никакого отношения к Ведам. Хотя идеи, конечно, могут быть одинаковыми, но источник у современных религий другой.


 Лакшми Нараяна Прабху. как я понял если копнуть погрубже то в ведах найдётся всё. то есть все современные религии это искажённое Харе Кришна только деградировавшее в различной степени.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Яхве - имя Бога на древнесемитском языке, соответственно Аллах - на арабском - означают на этих языках определённые превосходные абсолютные качества Бога

----------

